# Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan not electronic albums



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

This guy has a ton of albums with about 100 on Spotify! Some of them seem to feature some rather horrible and dated synths and programming.

If anyone is into Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan can you recommend a few of his best albums that are in a more traditional context, WITHOUT the horrible synths!

Thanks


----------

